# Shop with grainders in London



## Barti (Aug 16, 2015)

hello, tell me please - are there any shops in London with grainders?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

No, don't think so. Coffeehit sell some but they're commerical and you can't go in and browse. Alchemy sell equipment and are London based but don't think they sell gear through their bricks and mortar shops.


----------

